# electric eels



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

I was thinking about buying a very large tank(400 gal) and putting an electric eel in it







but i dont know a lot about them. Has anyone ever had one or have one now? If so how would you do something in the tank or clean the water without being shocked? also, what should they be fed? thanks for the help


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

heh, I WISH


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I think RosecityRhom or P13 has an electric catfish...

Im still waiting to see a vid of it on how it eats or catches its prey.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I have an Electric Catfish.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Electric eels are extremely messy, require a big tank, and are not all that active. There are so many better things you could do with a tank of that size, like a shoal of gold spilos. Electric Cats would also be a better choice because you could probably keep more then one in the tank. Plus they are are not as lethal as E-EELS


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> There are so many better things you could do with a tank of that size, like a shoal of gold spilos


 there are better things, but I wouldn't reccomend a shoal of spilos








that is just asking for trouble.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Kevin "rosecityrhom" has no eel


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

heres a handy electric eel link
heres another handy electric eel link


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I wouldn't recommend an electric eel as a pet: a big one can easily harm or even kill a man, if he fully discharges. And those things can grow over 2 meters in length...
They are nice fish, but imo absolutely unsuitable for a home aquarium!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Electric eels are extremely messy, require a big tank, and are not all that active. There are so many better things you could do with a tank of that size, like a shoal of gold spilos. Electric Cats would also be a better choice because you could probably keep more then one in the tank. Plus they are are not as lethal as E-EELS


 just curious how in the hell do u claena the tank let alone move it to another tank without it shocking the sh*t outta u ? rubber gloves just asking im more scared of that than my p's that cant feel good(electric shock)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> BDKing57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 To be honest I duobt that any of the PFury members have experience of these fish, and I wouldn't reccomend keeping one, but a syphon tube might help


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a syphon tube in a 500 gallon tank?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> a syphon tube in a 500 gallon tank?


 I see your full of helpfull ideas piranha45


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

A speargun with PCP-tipped darts sounds about right if its full-grown.

Why, thank you.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey BDK.. Have you ever got shocked or felt the effects from this cat?? Also, is there any differrence when he eats his food? (electicuition, shock, or just *GULP*)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RhomZilla Posted on Apr 19 2003, 09:24 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hey BDK.. Have you ever got shocked or felt the effects from this cat?? Also, is there any differrence when he eats his food? (electicuition, shock, or just *GULP*)


, It is a mild jolt, equivilent to probably a car battery shock. In large adults they can kill a small child and that is indeed documented.

I have one or two here in formalin. Prone to over eat and die.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > RhomZilla Posted on Apr 19 2003, 09:24 PM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > Hey BDK.. Have you ever got shocked or felt the effects from this cat?? Also, is there any differrence when he eats his food? (electicuition, shock, or just *GULP*)
> 
> ...


 can kill a small child frank? whoa! but how do u habdle the damn things a car battery shock is still painful


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Like you would any other fish, with a net. Just don't directly touch the fish, especially in water.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Like you would any other fish, with a net. Just don't directly touch the fish, especially in water.


 ok i get u nets are rubber so ur ok but moving stuff around the tank cleaning basically ur not EVER goin to oput ur hands in there just instruments like syphon etc thx


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You can put in your hands in the tank, just don't touch the fish.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> You can put in your hands in the tank, just don't touch the fish.


 i'd be scared to do that cause water conducts electricity and if u spook it cause u are in "his space" man noway ill stick to p's lol


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

no i hand feed mine, many of the owners establish bonds with E-cats when they are little... mean ones are generally poked with sticks which causes them to discharge, while they are charging you can clean the tank.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> no i hand feed mine, many of the owners establish bonds with E-cats when they are little... mean ones are generally poked with sticks which causes them to discharge, while they are charging you can clean the tank.


Whoa
















Still wouldn't put my hands in there!!!


----------



## wallago2111 (Mar 15, 2003)

I have had a few electric eels and find them to be most interesting. I wear rubber gloves when handling mine but they can a do charge the water. They are very quite fish till food is introduced and at night. I think anyone interested in electric fish owes themself the experience of king of them all.


----------

